# Anyone still hearing this?



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I remember I used to hear Pax say all the time " I can tip you in the app, right?"
Now that Uber finally offers this tipping option, I never hear this anymore. Do you?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Just tonight. But she phrased it like she wanted to tip....then she actually did!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Just tonight. But she phrased it like she wanted to tip....then she actually did!


Who knows, maybe all those guys really meant at all along!


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Who knows, maybe all those guys really meant at all along!


yes they really did
now lets talk about this investment property i have for sale
its a great opportunity
you give me your bank account numbers and ill be right back
omg
11]these cheap paxholes dont care about us
if you want to see the s they say GO onto that *;onboard airline forum ;
where they are all bragging about how they will never tip and one of the people actually called us UBER BEGGARS *
these old pax holes need to be replaced
its not just the money its the total disregard for us
and yet
THEY ARE VEIWING US AS LOWER CLASS
*to0 funny isn't it ,they are the ones with no morals whatsoever *

f these drivers thats their attitude
thats who is in our cars
im only giving them one ride
no tip
your done


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

newbiewpb said:


> yes they really did
> now lets talk about this investment property i have for sale
> its a great opportunity
> you give me your bank account numbers and ill be right back
> ...


This deserves a thread of it's own!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Got my first tip on a day I didn't drive.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Got my first tip on a day I didn't drive.


Hey at least the instant pay fee was given back due to it.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I have heard it and didn't receive their tip. I'm sure it still processing from last week, sure


----------

